# Holiday letting - first steps



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi All,

We're getting our "annex" ready to be offered for holiday lets. Self catering.

I have loads of questions about the legalities, tax, health and safety etc, but what would be the first steps to take?

Any answers welcome.

Cheers.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Setting aside any preparations you need to make to the building, the first step is to register a business activity at the Finanças. Depending on expected income, you may also have to register for IVA.

You would then present evidence of that to your Câmara, which should initiate the process of gaining an Alojamento Local licence number which will be issued by Turismo de Portugal through the Balcão do Empreendedor. With that number you can 'legally' start advertising.

You will need to register with SEF.pt's SIBA system to report the passport etc details of all non-Portuguese paying guests.

Finally you will need to address the social security contribution issues that may arise, depending on your circumstances, with Segurança Social. You will be exempt for the first year, regardless.

Assuming you're not a Portuguese citizen (in possession of a Cartão do Cidadão) you will have to do most of this in person.

It's aimed at Portuguese but Primeiros passos no AL - Associação do Alojamento Local em Portugal will point you in an appropriate direction.


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks very much for the pointers.


----------



## OrangesYeah (Apr 22, 2014)

Beware - you should check the regulations regarding your annex. I have some friends who wanted to register their self contained studio for Alojamento Local but because they had built the bathroom into the studio with only one door between it and the cooking area they were refused the licence. This was in the countryside and I've been told they rarely inspect in Lisbon. Sintra may be another matter.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

As with so many things in Portugal a lot depends on individual civil servant & camara/tourism board etc that you deal with...... and typically, the Govt introduce legislation that they tell us will make it easier to promote the country and runs a small business which in fact makes things more complicated and expensive. 

If there's one thing you can ALWAYS rely on here it's the fact that the Portuguese couldn't sell a 15 liaison to a drunken sailor in a house of ill repute!


----------

